# skYshards: PvE und PVP mit "ein bischen mehr"



## DannyDLex (30. Januar 2017)

Wir suchen begeisterte WoW Spieler die Interesse haben in der Gilde "skYshards" mitzuwirken, die "ein bisschen Mehr" ist als nur eine einfache Gilde.

Dafür musst du haben :

- Level 110
- Interesse an PvE oder PvP (oder beides)
- Item Level 850+
- Discord + Headset + Kommunikationsbereitschaft
- Kritikfähigkeit, Pünktlichkeit, hohe Konzentration.
- Die Zeit, um an Raids, BGs und Arenamatches teilzunehmen.
- Farmbereitschaft für Raids
- Ansprechbarkeit
- weitere Anforderungen weiter unten

Unsere Gilde ist heimisch auf dem Server Mal Ganis auf Seiten der Horde.
Freundlichkeit, Hilfsbereitschaft und Durchhaltevermögen ist bei uns gerne gesehen.

Zum Thema "ein bisschen Mehr":

Über uns:

Lionsky Enterteinment existiert seit 2 Jahren und 8 Monaten und wir arbeiten mit diversen Sponsoren zusammen.
Unser Ursprung liegt in der Dota2 Community in der wir National und International erfolgreich Turniere und Ligen durchgeführt haben.
Die Gilde "skYshards ist unser neuer Ableger in WoW und wurde mit dem Ziel gegründet, diese zu Vermarkten.
Die Vermarktung beinhaltet Sponsoren, Webseite, Events, T-Shirt & Hoodies etc. (diverse Merchandise Artikel). 

skYshards:

Als Mitglieder Der Gilde müsst ihr somit im klaren sein das ihr immer wieder mal in Stream mit euren Charakteren vorkommt und je nachdem werdet ihr mal nach einem kleinen Interview gefragt?

Ziel ist es auch Tipps und Tricks für Spieler zu generieren und eure Meinungen zu aktuellem Raidcontent ist gefragt.

Deshalb haben wir noch ein par weitere Anforderungen auf die wir gerne näher eingehen möchten.

Professionalität :
Da wir mit Sponsoren zusammenarbeiten verlangen wir hier ein gewisses Mass an Professionalität von unseren Gildenmitgliedern. 
Zum Beispiel wird Pünktlichkeit für uns von grosser Wichtigkeit sein, wir wollen ja unsere Zuschauer nicht warten lassen?
Dies soll nicht bedeuten, dass wir keinen Spass am Spiel sehen wollen, ganz im Gegenteil. Wir haben "skYshards" aus Spass an WoW gegründet und so wird es immer sein.
Mal ab und an die "!@# rauslassen" gehört bei uns zum Spiel genau so dazu. 

Weiterentwicklung :
Wir wollen von euch nicht, dass ihr der ,,Top5-ichweissalles-IMBA-alleandernsindnoobs-Charakter seit. Viel mehr wünschen wir von euch das ihr euch weiterentwickeln könnt und dies auch möchtet. Wie kann ich meinen Charakter maximieren? Wie werde ich effizienter? Wo kann ich mich verbessern?
Das heisst: jemand der vom Standartspieler zum Profi aufsteigen möchte und gemeinsam mit uns wachsen will ist herzlich willkommen.

Wenn du mehr erfahren möchtest oder interessiert wärst kannst du uns gerne per Skype anschreiben.

Skype ID: swissdc.kaithin

Battlenet ID: Kaithin#21330

Wir freuen uns auf deine Antwort und denkt immer daran:

We may be Shards now, but we can grow to become Stars.

Die Gilde "skYshards" lässt Grüssen


----------

